# Do they really believe?



## unknown (Sep 7, 2019)

Does leadership actually believe modernization is a good thing? 

I'd say at my store, only one ETL says and thinks it is. She goes on and on about awesome it is, even when wondering through a packed and unpushed backroom. 

The other etls and stl may say it is, but they don't think it is.

I know this is subjective.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Sep 7, 2019)

In general i think its good, but the pog and pricing teams should still be around. Theres way too much for 1 TM to do in the limited amount of time they give us


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> In general i think its good, but the pog and pricing teams should still be around. Theres way too much for 1 TM to do in the limited amount of time they give us



What about your leadership?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 7, 2019)

unknown said:


> What about your leadership?


Leadership is drooling over the bonuses they’ll receive, because of payroll, and “implementing modernization”. 
Even the TLs are in on it.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Sep 7, 2019)

What leadership says on stage can be totally different than what they say in private. As much as people think all ETLs do is sit on their backside, that is not reality. As hard as they ride the team, they are being ridden just as hard. They have to project a positive image to the team. If they are negative, they will quickly be promoted to guest. I think many ETLs have resumes out and are on the hunt. The pay (which is very competitive) is keeping some hanging on. But never trust a persona you see on stage, ETLs can be masters of deception. 
I believe in 2020 you will begin to see a high turnover in ETLS. Spot has modernization in place. They have the worker bees doing the tasks.Next will be trimming the fat a little further up the chain (ETLs) Those mega salaried people will be replaced with starting wage ETLs. Pretty much what they have been doing to the higher paid team leads and team members. Bonuses will become more difficult to achieve. The carrot will still be there, but it will be dangling just a little higher....


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> What leadership says on stage can be totally different than what they say in private. As much as people think all ETLs do is sit on their backside, that is not reality. As hard as they ride the team, they are being ridden just as hard. They have to project a positive image to the team. If they are negative, they will quickly be promoted to guest. I think many ETLs have resumes out and are on the hunt. The pay (which is very competitive) is keeping some hanging on. But never trust a persona you see on stage, ETLs can be masters of deception.
> I believe in 2020 you will begin to see a high turnover in ETLS. Spot has modernization in place. They have the worker bees doing the tasks.Next will be trimming the fat a little further up the chain (ETLs) Those mega salaried people will be replaced with starting wage ETLs. Pretty much what they have been doing to the higher paid team leads and team members. Bonuses will become more difficult to achieve. The carrot will still be there, but it will be dangling just a little higher....



I totally agree. But it's not hard to sift through how leadership says things. We have one ETL who would bow to an idol of modernization if their was one. Of course, I don't know her thoughts. Meanwhile, another ETL is like, meh. My tl and I both agree out stl doesn't approve of it, but just along for the ride.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 7, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> ETLs can be masters of deception.


Or so they think!


----------



## Aredhel (Sep 7, 2019)

Modernization is ouroboros. Bites taken will be increasingly painful. Eventually all that’s left is a bloody mess and reflexive snapping. Glad I’m out.


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 7, 2019)

I'll believe whatever you want me to for enough dough


----------



## band_rules16 (Sep 7, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> In general i think its good, but the pog and pricing teams should still be around. Theres way too much for 1 TM to do in the limited amount of time they give us



I also think the backroom team needs to come back. While I enjoyed backstocking (and would often do it myself when we HAD a team back there), there are too many idiot TMs who have no idea how to do it properly...among the other things the backroom team covered that is no longer being covered.


----------



## Panna Jotts (Sep 7, 2019)

I believe modernization works in my workcenter, I have metrics and NPS scores that prove that. But as far as I know, the GM piece really needs to be fixed.


----------



## Ontheregular (Sep 7, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> In general i think its good, but the pog and pricing teams should still be around. Theres way too much for 1 TM to do in the limited amount of time they give us


Yes! The last couple of weeks in market and the forecast for the next few is insane! Or at the very least if we broke up heavy set weeks instead of let’s reset all grocery endcaps in one week on top of 30+ hours of price change NBD. 

-_-


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 7, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Leadership is drooling over the bonuses they’ll receive, because of payroll, and “implementing modernization”.
> Even the TLs are in on it.


You get the same bonus weather you come flat or under 1000 hours. No store is cutting to get more money. They’re cutting to remain flat. Being under is bad too. If you don’t use it you lose it next year


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 7, 2019)

Panna Jotts said:


> I believe modernization works in my workcenter, I have metrics and NPS scores that prove that. But as far as I know, the GM piece really needs to be fixed.



dude i actually love the idea of guest advocate


----------



## sunnydays (Sep 7, 2019)

its a very good idea that only works with the full support of your store leadership team and kind of falls apart otherwise imo


----------



## The Director (Sep 7, 2019)

It works- record sales, profits, and NPS scores. Stock price breaking all time highs everyday.  If it isn't working at your store then your store isn't executing it correctly.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Sep 7, 2019)

The Director said:


> It works- record sales, profits, and NPS scores. Stock price breaking all time highs everyday.  If it isn't working at your store then your store isn't executing it correctly.


That must have been a Venti koolaide you drank buddy


----------



## The Director (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Sep 9, 2019)

Nice stock quotes. At what cost? They have treated their employees worse than dogs the last few years. I may be in the minority but I don't believe that this soul less corporation should be patted on the back for the treatment of the people who make them big bucks. Their workers are viewed by them as totally replaceable. Money is not everything. Integrity counts for more in my opinion


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 9, 2019)

my lizard casino leaderboards will surely convince the modernization heretics to repent


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Sep 10, 2019)

Not pictured: evidence of any causal relationship between modernization and stock prices.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 10, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> Their workers are viewed by them as totally replaceable. Money is not everything. Integrity counts for more in my opinion


I dare say there is not a retail company on the planet that doesn't view their workers, leadership included, as totally replaceable. Same goes for most other jobs as well, I imagine. It's the way of the world.

Integrity is nice but it doesn't keep the lights on - it's all about the money, honey.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 10, 2019)

happygoth said:


> I dare say there is not a retail company on the planet that doesn't view their workers, leadership included, as totally replaceable. Same goes for most other jobs as well, I imagine. It's the way of the world.
> 
> Integrity is nice but it doesn't keep the lights on - it's all about the money, honey.


Yes and no.  A company has to make a profit to stay in business, but at least some companies - not saying Target is one of them - are starting to notice that treating employees well and having integrity in their business practices are important.  We're ALL replaceable, including leadership all the way to the tippy top.  But a company can have integrity AND make a profit if they're smart.  And that can help generate a more loyal customer base too.  But of course there are plenty of companies out there where the bottom line and shareholders are still the ONLY considerations for decisions.  Systemic change happens like turning an ocean liner - very, very slowly.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Sep 10, 2019)

Businesses are in business to make money. Most people understand that. However, what this company has done to increase their bottom lines is slimy. 2 short years ago they had a workforce that included older americans. Not so much anymore. Look around how many older team members are still around. I was TOLD to performance out older people and people who were overweight. Yes you read that right TOLD TO DO IT. I have too much integrity to carry out my slimy STLs orders so I walked out. 
How many people do you have working at your stores that qualify for insurance?  Hard to do that when you used to be scheduled 35 hours a week but now how many people in the stores qualify? I bet its only TLs.
How about just cutting people to 4 hours a week so they would quit, much like Milton in Office Space, it will work itself out.
There are companies that thrive with integrity. Some of them are locally owned, some are much much larger. It makes me sick when people hold up this shithole company as something so much better than Walmart. Its not, it is the same, maybe worse. How many of the team members less than TLs get any of the $$$$ Target is raking in? What they get for sweating their asses off is less and less hours and no benefits. But hey $15 is coming!
 Sure $15 an hour at 20 hours a week is pretty good, but if you are realistic you know that their will be less payroll to offset that money and less hours to go around. 
Spot needs to realize that you should always treat your employees how you want them to treat your customers.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 10, 2019)

The Director said:


> It works- record sales, profits, and NPS scores. Stock price breaking all time highs everyday.  If it isn't working at your store then your store isn't executing it correctly.



i just wanted to say that i agree with you


----------



## sunnydays (Sep 11, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> I was TOLD to performance out older people and people who were overweight. Yes you read that right TOLD TO DO IT. I have too much integrity to carry out my slimy STLs orders so I walked out.



you walked when told to do something that’s basically against the law. congrats for having integrity i guess?? not sure why this is something youre mad at corporate about


----------



## Aredhel (Sep 15, 2019)

Years to come?  There are no years to come. I’ve seen Walmart exercising an unload robot and it worked- well enough. Think about where you will work next. Because the times and the jobs are a changin.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 15, 2019)

Panna Jotts said:


> I believe modernization works in my workcenter, I have metrics and NPS scores that prove that. But as far as I know, the GM piece really needs to be fixed.



How does the front end run in the perfect modernization store? What do the advocates do when the SETL is there and what do they do when there is no SETL? I'm asking seriously....no snark. My ETL just unleashed some changes and I don't know if it is moderization or if my ETL just wants to freak out the team.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 15, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> Businesses are in business to make money. Most people understand that. However, what this company has done to increase their bottom lines is slimy. 2 short years ago they had a workforce that included older americans. Not so much anymore. Look around how many older team members are still around. I was TOLD to performance out older people and people who were overweight. Yes you read that right TOLD TO DO IT. I have too much integrity to carry out my slimy STLs orders so I walked out.
> How many people do you have working at your stores that qualify for insurance?  Hard to do that when you used to be scheduled 35 hours a week but now how many people in the stores qualify? I bet its only TLs.
> How about just cutting people to 4 hours a week so they would quit, much like Milton in Office Space, it will work itself out.
> There are companies that thrive with integrity. Some of them are locally owned, some are much much larger. It makes me sick when people hold up this shithole company as something so much better than Walmart. Its not, it is the same, maybe worse. How many of the team members less than TLs get any of the $$$$ Target is raking in? What they get for sweating their asses off is less and less hours and no benefits. But hey $15 is coming!
> ...



I think that may be a your store issue. Who told you to do this? We have plenty of overweight and older people at my store. Really I think it is 50% older people. There are plenty of overweight among both groups and I have not seen a single person be performanced out.


----------



## sunnydays (Sep 16, 2019)

DBZ said:


> My ETL just unleashed some changes and I don't know if it is moderization or if my ETL just wants to freak out the team.



like what

gotta elaborate


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 16, 2019)

DBZ said:


> How does the front end run in the perfect modernization store? What do the advocates do when the SETL is there and what do they do when there is no SETL? I'm asking seriously....no snark. My ETL just unleashed some changes and I don't know if it is moderization or if my ETL just wants to freak out the team.


Shouldnt change if they are present or not. You should be able to function without them. When they are there they should be observing, teaching and training and not a crutch to lean on. If you need help they are obviously there to help but you should rely on them as they are not always there


----------



## DBZ (Sep 16, 2019)

sunnydays said:


> like what
> 
> gotta elaborate



On a busy Saturday, there was no SETL and no one was allowed to "run the front", not even from SCO. The break schedule was posted and people were expected to just go on their break and when they got back, they could take over for someone who needed theirs. No one was allowed to answer blinkers unless they didn't have a guest. SCO isn't allowed to respond to them either.  Most advocates don't need an SETLs help, but we are hiring and training new advocates.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 16, 2019)

team members are _supposed_ to be self-sufficient and take care of themselves; the advocate at self-checkout should only need to step in for minor overrides (alcohol) and change requests.

i asked my team to keep a running list of every blinker that they answer when i'm not there so i can see where the gaps in training are, and it turns out that it's mostly just overrides and change requests so i was able to solve those by adding more team members with supervisor capabilities and moving the minors closer to self-checkout (so that team member can quickly assist). it's still very much a work in progress though.

right now, today, guest advocates should flex around the front end where they're needed. at the checklanes and see a line of guests at the service desk? they should turn off their light and go help over there. if there's a drive up here and that team member is unavailable, they should help with it. and they're supposed to do all of that without checking in with a leader. as the service and engagement tl, i (theoretically) exist to continuously observe the team and coach them for success.


----------



## sunnydays (Sep 17, 2019)

DBZ said:


> On a busy Saturday, there was no SETL and no one was allowed to "run the front", not even from SCO. The break schedule was posted and people were expected to just go on their break and when they got back, they could take over for someone who needed theirs. No one was allowed to answer blinkers unless they didn't have a guest. SCO isn't allowed to respond to them either.  Most advocates don't need an SETLs help, but we are hiring and training new advocates.



well most of this seems ok and above board except for a couple questions i have like

why no setl? someone should be responding to blinkers (this should be sco tm's job, realistically), why is your etl expecting guests to just wait and suffer if someone needs an override or whatever?

jj has it right in that the team should be moving in the direction of self-sufficiency, so that you dont need to call an setl for each & every little thing. you should have team members who are trained and capable of supporting each other, but that also requires leadership that implements best practices and routines that make for a good guest experience. sounds like your etl... is not doing a good job of that...



REDcardJJ said:


> i asked my team to keep a running list of every blinker that they answer when i'm not there so i can see where the gaps in training are, and it turns out that it's mostly just overrides and change requests so i was able to solve those by adding more team members with supervisor capabilities and moving the minors closer to self-checkout (so that team member can quickly assist). it's still very much a work in progress though.



as if i didnt already have enough on my plate, im going to steal this. thanks friendo


----------



## RedcardReba (Sep 17, 2019)

Our front end has adjusted.  Now our SETLs are out front on weekends.  Otherwise, we are self sufficient.


----------



## sfslackey (Sep 17, 2019)

We started the modernization right before remodeling and that is specifically hitting us hard in various ways. Hard to say what the leaders think about it when it is already so hectic around here. Plus they replaced some of the old ETLs with new ones so they have nothing to compare it too.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 17, 2019)

I get the whole self-sufficient thing and it makes sense, most of the time. However, if the person responding to lights is supposed to be at SCO, then why are new people being trained at SCO?


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 17, 2019)

If the SCO person walks away to grab change or whatever then who helps the people that need help in self checkout? There’s always constant red lights in there.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 17, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> If the SCO person walks away to grab change or whatever then who helps the people that need help in self checkout? There’s always constant red lights in there.



if that's happening frequently enough that it's an issue then you could just have a different team member who gets change requests. personally i have my drive up advocate get change requests, my self-checkout stays at self-checkout.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 17, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> if that's happening frequently enough that it's an issue then you could just have a different team member who gets change requests. personally i have my drive up advocate get change requests, my self-checkout stays at self-checkout.


That makes more sense! For us stores that have a separate OPU desk sometimes there’s lots of downtime. But on the other hand it’s really really far from the checklanes and I can’t really see any of them so I wouldn't be able to see any blinkers from the desk.


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 18, 2019)

_Are they all out of touch
Are they touching it too much
Are they on some kind of drug
That I haven't done enough of?_


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 18, 2019)

But what if someone has a light on because there is a question they can't answer? The poor guest has to just stand there until the guest decides not to buy and walks away?


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 18, 2019)

Aredhel said:


> Years to come?  There are no years to come. I’ve seen Walmart exercising an unload robot and it worked- well enough. Think about where you will work next. Because the times and the jobs are a changin.


Quite possible that a robot could manage the restock part of my job with bar codes on the product and shelf labels.  But in the personal interaction part of the job, not so much.  Had a guest looking in the women's deodorant section for a product called "Michellina" and she was sure she'd bought it at Target last time - ??  Turns out she meant Mitchum - don't think a robot would have figured that one out.  Robots have been tried in other customer service tasks and failed miserably.


----------



## Aredhel (Sep 18, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Quite possible that a robot could manage the restock part of my job with bar codes on the product and shelf labels.  But in the personal interaction part of the job, not so much.  Had a guest looking in the women's deodorant section for a product called "Michellina" and she was sure she'd bought it at Target last time - ??  Turns out she meant Mitchum - don't think a robot would have figured that one out.  Robots have been tried in other customer service tasks and failed miserably.


*shouts at answering bot for bank*


----------



## keynesian (Sep 18, 2019)

The Director said:


> View attachment 8608


Yes, because the stock market is never wrong.  Wall st is always right.  And 2007-2010 never happened.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 18, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> But what if someone has a light on because there is a question they can't answer? The poor guest has to just stand there until the guest decides not to buy and walks away?



that happens less often than you'd think. but there's still at least two service and engagement team leaders who can help the team member.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 18, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> that happens less often than you'd think. but there's still at least two service and engagement team leaders who can help the team member.






DBZ said:


> On a busy Saturday, there was no SETL and no one was allowed to "run the front", not even from SCO.



Not in this case, no SETL and no one allowed to act on their behalf.  So....what happens when there's an issue the cashier can't answer?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 18, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Not in this case, no SETL and no one allowed to act on their behalf. So....what happens when there's an issue the cashier can't answer?



there's a difference between "running the front" and answering a team member's question. "running the front" to me involves speedweaving, which you obviously can't do from self-checkout. someone was probably doing change requests that day so that person could also answer a team member's question. but the whole point is to get to a level where there AREN'T questions that the cashier can't answer.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 18, 2019)

DBZ also said that no one was allowed to help with blinkers unless they had no guests.  So if all lines had at least one person...

And there's always new folks, and there's always folks who don't see a certain scenario for 6 months after training and don't remember from 6 months ago especially when put on the spot.  Should each individual person get to that point?  Yes.  Expecting people to already be at that point no matter how little time they've been there or how unusual a certain situation may be is crazy, but that's what DBZ described.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 18, 2019)

call a leader


----------



## DBZ (Sep 18, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> there's a difference between "running the front" and answering a team member's question. "running the front" to me involves speedweaving, which you obviously can't do from self-checkout. someone was probably doing change requests that day so that person could also answer a team member's question. but the whole point is to get to a level where there AREN'T questions that the cashier can't answer.



Even the change wasn't happening. When I came in at 5, there were 5 change requests pending. I got change for 2 of them and just cancelled the others since they were on registers that we don't use a lot at night. I do agree that no one needs to "run the front" in the early morning or at night. We don't need anyone standing in the race track waiting to call for back up or a blinker. The few that feel the need to do that are really mad at this change.

Question for you SETLs, when you go on your break, or on your meal, or whatever, do you assign someone else to "be in change" or "run the front"? Do you pass of the keys to anyone?


----------



## sunnydays (Sep 19, 2019)

i pass the keys off so that change can be gotten (we go through a _lot_ of cash at my store, we may as well be a fuckin bank with the amount of cashback we give) but its made very clear that they arent in charge short of getting said change and calling for backup if no one responds to the automated calls from the assistance button

so far its working out ok. also lol at me taking "breaks"


----------



## Panna Jotts (Sep 19, 2019)

On my breaks I usually just wait a couple of minutes until my SD starts yelling at me over the walkie to get out on the floor


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 19, 2019)

lol my breaks are me typing PIPs into workday or researching stuff on workbench


----------



## DBZ (Sep 23, 2019)

DBZ said:


> I think that may be a your store issue. Who told you to do this? We have plenty of overweight and older people at my store. Really I think it is 50% older people. There are plenty of overweight among both groups and I have not seen a single person be performanced out.



I have to take this back. I learned that they tried to performance someone out recently and now they are fixin to piss off a few people. I wonder if they hope they will quit. My Target koolaid is looking kind of like it came from the sewer today.


----------



## Targetteddy (Sep 24, 2019)

unknown said:


> Does leadership actually believe modernization is a good thing?
> 
> I'd say at my store, only one ETL says and thinks it is. She goes on and on about awesome it is, even when wondering through a packed and unpushed backroom.
> 
> ...


We literally just made it through the hell of making up model work it took almost 8 months and I was moved three times as a team leader  The real problem now is the way they make us do the one for one-man calf’s... I can honestly say as an upper leader  without giving away everything it definitely works it takes time and an amazing team but it works but you have to be willing to get rid of the team members that are not willing to do their job that’s the hardest part but at the wages we offer now everyone walking in the door should be considered what a team lead was Red team leaders are now considered seniors in the way they run the team but you have to be able to buy in and make people actually do their job


----------



## Targetteddy (Sep 24, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> Businesses are in business to make money. Most people understand that. However, what this company has done to increase their bottom lines is slimy. 2 short years ago they had a workforce that included older americans. Not so much anymore. Look around how many older team members are still around. I was TOLD to performance out older people and people who were overweight. Yes you read that right TOLD TO DO IT. I have too much integrity to carry out my slimy STLs orders so I walked out.
> How many people do you have working at your stores that qualify for insurance?  Hard to do that when you used to be scheduled 35 hours a week but now how many people in the stores qualify? I bet its only TLs.
> How about just cutting people to 4 hours a week so they would quit, much like Milton in Office Space, it will work itself out.
> There are companies that thrive with integrity. Some of them are locally owned, some are much much larger. It makes me sick when people hold up this shithole company as something so much better than Walmart. Its not, it is the same, maybe worse. How many of the team members less than TLs get any of the $$$$ Target is raking in? What they get for sweating their asses off is less and less hours and no benefits. But hey $15 is coming!
> ...


 I can honestly say this is bullshit yes we had to get rid of a lot of people that were doing their job but almost everyone of my store  is eligible for insurance however it means they have to do more work because the hours are the hours but it prevents people from milking the clock coming in for an eight hour shift and only pushing two U-boats of freight  well me as a leader sat there and had to push eight pallets to catch up for it or even worse where people weren’t cutting it they just get dumped to the front lanes which is why I guess service is so lacking at the front lanes and makes everybody else’s job so much more difficult when people are spending $50 a time with us they expect faster service and more I can honestly say I don’t have a college degree but this is the first place I’ve worked where the amount of work I put in is actually valued not some BS seniority


----------



## Targetteddy (Sep 24, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> DBZ also said that no one was allowed to help with blinkers unless they had no guests.  So if all lines had at least one person...
> 
> And there's always new folks, and there's always folks who don't see a certain scenario for 6 months after training and don't remember from 6 months ago especially when put on the spot.  Should each individual person get to that point?  Yes.  Expecting people to already be at that point no matter how little time they've been there or how unusual a certain situation may be is crazy, but that's what DBZ described.


What they mean is if the lights going off at means we didn’t train them well enough and that team members are now empowered to make the decision instead of being micromanaged


----------



## unknown (Sep 24, 2019)

Targetteddy said:


> We literally just made it through the hell of making up model work it took almost 8 months and I was moved three times as a team leader  The real problem now is the way they make us do the one for one-man calf’s... I can honestly say as an upper leader  without giving away everything it definitely works it takes time and an amazing team but it works but you have to be willing to get rid of the team members that are not willing to do their job that’s the hardest part but at the wages we offer now everyone walking in the door should be considered what a team lead was Red team leaders are now considered seniors in the way they run the team but you have to be able to buy in and make people actually do their job



Sorry, this is barely legible. I know I'm going to sound like a school teacher, but I can't take what you say seriously as a leader if you can't punctuate. 

What's a Red team leader?


----------



## unknown (Sep 24, 2019)

Targetteddy said:


> What they mean is if the lights going off at means we didn’t train them well enough and that team members are now empowered to make the decision instead of being micromanaged



Maybe at your store micromanagement isn't happening. Last week, I came in on a day I was scheduled off. At 6am, I was told to do one thing. By 2pm, I had been told by 3 different leaders to do 3 different things. Why? There was so much undone work. We are that far behind.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Sep 24, 2019)

Targetteddy said:


> I can honestly say this is bullshit yes we had to get rid of a lot of people that were doing their job but almost everyone of my store  is eligible for insurance however it means they have to do more work because the hours are the hours but it prevents people from milking the clock coming in for an eight hour shift and only pushing two U-boats of freight  well me as a leader sat there and had to push eight pallets to catch up for it or even worse where people weren’t cutting it they just get dumped to the front lanes which is why I guess service is so lacking at the front lanes and makes everybody else’s job so much more difficult when people are spending $50 a time with us they expect faster service and more I can honestly say I don’t have a college degree but this is the first place I’ve worked where the amount of work I put in is actually valued not some BS seniority


Because it hasn't happened to you doesn't make it bullshit. It is happening and has happened all over the country. Lucky you. You have in effect insulted thousands of people who worked their collective asses off only to have their hours cut to nothing. Their insurance is gone. Their ability to get a second job just to put food on the table is gone because they can't have wide open availability to get a few hours a week. You are either so blinded by the bullshit or are in a unicorn store where this experiment is working well. These stores are few and far between. But go ahead and keep your nose in the air, keep insulting the people who are forgoing breaks and working through lunches just to get close to completing the unrealistic goals set by an overwhelmed leadership crew. You have not only drank the kool aide but also bathed in it. Hold tight to that high horse you're riding on. For people that choose to wear blinders the fall is hard, very hard.


----------



## Targetteddy (Sep 24, 2019)

unknown said:


> Sorry, this is barely legible. I know I'm going to sound like a school teacher, but I can't take what you say seriously as a leader if you can't punctuate.
> 
> What's a Red team leader?


Really reg. My bad one letter of regular  and on this site how do you know anybody’s a leader?  If you’re that petty then it doesn’t matter what people say or use talk to text cause I’m definitely not gonna sit on my computer and reply to these super long posts just sayIng


----------



## Targetteddy (Sep 24, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> Because it hasn't happened to you doesn't make it bullshit. It is happening and has happened all over the country. Lucky you. You have in effect insulted thousands of people who worked their collective asses off only to have their hours cut to nothing. Their insurance is gone. Their ability to get a second job just to put food on the table is gone because they can't have wide open availability to get a few hours a week. You are either so blinded by the bullshit or are in a unicorn store where this experiment is working well. These stores are few and far between. But go ahead and keep your nose in the air, keep insulting the people who are forgoing breaks and working through lunches just to get close to completing the unrealistic goals set by an overwhelmed leadership crew. You have not only drank the kool aide but also bathed in it. Hold tight to that high horse you're riding on. For people that choose to wear blinders the fall is hard, very hard.


 See everything you just said is exactly the same reply I have to you because I could say that what happen in your store was a one off I’ve worked at four different target stores and helped out with several transitions there’s a one 800 number for ethical issues like this and being the person who responds to them I at least take them very seriously...  there’s also the best team survey which also looks for ethical issues why would we care about people being overweight or older when all we really care about is people getting paid $13 an hour and showing up for their job and actually wanting to work I’ve ran into it 1 million times now where I’ve hired somebody they think they can just slack off and not want to do the extra work everybody keeps thinking that these pay raises mean Same work for more money that’s not how it works more money more work the model is to bring in an opportunity for stores that have held on to people that they can’t get rid of because Target’s attendance policies and ethical policies were almost impossible up until a couple months ago you could literally have 5 to 6 no call no shows and you couldn’t  put somebody on a final for it... I’m very sorry you had this experience  but quitting and not reporting it just makes it so your STL you’re talking about gets away with it and then instead of fixing the problem you let everybody that you could’ve help protect get completely burnt..


----------



## Targetteddy (Sep 24, 2019)

unknown said:


> Maybe at your store micromanagement isn't happening. Last week, I came in on a day I was scheduled off. At 6am, I was told to do one thing. By 2pm, I had been told by 3 different leaders to do 3 different things. Why? There was so much undone work. We are that far behind.


 Yeah I will agree that the model has definitely affected our store in that way where you have every ETL fighting over every team member..  and without one leader standing up and calling it a problem it’ll never get fixed the thing that we got away from was doing our weekly LOD meetings and now that we’ve gotten back to him it’s gotten way better  because the dedicated business owners now on their own areas because the experience at my store was that we had GSA’s that ran everything and the team lead above them wouldn’t do anything to change the culture or would go work in a completely different department altogether that’s why I think it’s smart to   Have ETL‘s dedicated just to guest experience and that way you have somebody that protects the guest advocate..


----------



## Targetteddy (Sep 24, 2019)

Considering I started as a security guard and busted my ass to get here amazing I just love when people like you kill the moral of and entire store you can honestly make excuses about anything... it’s 13$ an hour not slavery.. I have worked at places like Exxon that would let you go a week before making seniority and then make it so you had to train your replacement


----------



## copycopy (Oct 16, 2019)

On paper it's brilliant and makes sense. Team members on their areas and are experts. That know the product, where it is, when to replenish. It breeds accountability and pride in area. The breakdown is in management follow up and getting the right people in the right areas.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 16, 2019)

copycopy said:


> On paper it's brilliant and makes sense. Team members on their areas and are experts. That know the product, where it is, when to replenish. It breeds accountability and pride in area. The breakdown is in management follow up and getting the right people in the right areas.



Which ain't happening in stores. Panic leadership and infighting between leadership and leadership who has never actually lead anything and a complete unwillingness to work around things that just don't work. Add to at least the problem in my area that they can't hire. People won't work for $14 an hour.


----------



## DragonAster (Oct 16, 2019)

I wouldn't exactly call our store a unicorn for modernization but so far I can say that I'm glad I am in the store I am. 
We still have issues and more workload than can get done well in the time allotted, and struggle to find decent workers.
But, most days I see our STL, ETLs and  TLs jumping in and helping push freight, re-sets, and signing. I think our BR is a mess, but nowhere near unsafe or the posted pics I have seen. For the most part our sales are up vs. 2018 and get good guest surveys/feedback.
We have FT & PT TMs, TMs of all shapes, ages, cultures and abilities.
I don't consider myself to be a kool-aid drinker and can grumble with the best of them. No job will ever be perfect, or done exactly how I think it should be done (even though of course I think my ideas are the best ones 😉)
I guess what it really comes down to is your leadership like @copycopy and @Bosch just said. With good leadership comes good results.


**TLDR: perhaps instead of pushing tm's out the door corporate should clean house in leadership where 'modernization just isn't working'***


----------



## NickyHampton (Nov 11, 2019)

Modernization works at my store. We have a really dedicated ETL GM and strong Team Leaders. The TLs need to be good and supportive


----------



## Grable69 (Nov 19, 2019)

The front should run efficiently because all the advocates are empowered to take care of the guest. The problem is some people both new and old don’t want to take any responsibility. They want to make 13 or $15 an hour and still do the work but they did when it was nine. Some people want to do the minimum amount of work and get paid the maximum amount. We expect our team to take care of the guest especially when most of the time they call me is for a price change of $.50 or a dollar. If you don’t take responsibility then you’re not gonna have a job anymore


----------

